# East Coast Two Ski Quiver: Rossi Soul 7 and ?



## El Bishop (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm 37, 5'11" and 175 lbs. I stared skiing a few years ago on Atomic Nomads (171) and too-big Salomon boots.  Been skiing a lot this year (30 days in VT so far) and have gotten much better.  I quickly realized the limits of my Atomics and picked up some Rossi Soul 7s (180) and soon after some Lange RX130 boots -- wow what a difference well-fitted boots make.  Anyway, while I love the Rossis in almost all conditions (even VT hard-pack), just for fun I demoed the Nordica Steadfasts (170) yesterday.  I had thought that a short ski would be really fun in the bumps but I realized yesterday that my Rossis are more fun in the bumps but the Nordicas are really fun on hard-pack, which is what we have most in the east.  So now, despite vowing to not buy more skis, I think I want a ski for the more typical east coast conditions.

I like to ski the whole mountain, steeps, bumps, charge on wide open groomers, runs down the NASTAR course.  Haven't really spent time in the trees.

For a two-ski quiver, what would you add to the Rossi Soul 7s?

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2014)

I demoed the Steadfasts a couple yrs ago and loved them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2014)

Therein lies the rub.  Even a hard snow ski will leave you disappointed in certain conditions.  My Fischer motive 84 rip on hard snow but are only fair in bumps.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Therein lies the rub. Even a hard snow ski will leave you disappointed in certain conditions. My Fischer motive 84 rip on hard snow but are only fair in bumps.



All about where you're willing to sacrifice.  I love my Palmer P01 as my "skinny" ski, but it's actually not that great on frozen hardpack.  I just don't mind because that's the one surface that I'm willing to sacrifice performance.  I know there are people out there who wouldn't stand not being able to lay trenches all the time, but it's not that big of a deal to me.

You have to prioritize the terrain and conditions you want the ski to perform in, and be willing to concede at the bottom of the list.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2014)

there is a big demo day 3/8 @ Okemo, you can try lots of different skis one right after the other to get a feel for what you like.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2014)

demo day @ okemo is free btw (with a valid lift ticket of course)


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd demo and see what you think.  As said it is so tough to get the right ski without sacrificing performance somewhere.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 18, 2014)

El Bishop said:


> I realized yesterday that my Rossis are more fun in the bumps but the Nordicas are really fun on hard-pack, which is what we have most in the east. So now, despite vowing to not buy more skis, I think I want a ski for the more typical east coast conditions.



Also, it seems to me that you already answered your own question.


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 18, 2014)

Nordica FireArrow 84 EDT was my favorite hard charger that I demoed in the past few years. Not sure how it would be in bumps, I would use the Souls for that (I own Nordy Top Fuels and Rossi S3's for what it's worth.)


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 24, 2014)

I ditched a lot of skis this year and picked up a pair of Soul 7s as well. My other skis are a Fischer Progressor that are 70 at the waist. Been fine this year. Might add something in the 80's next season, but haven't really missed them.


----------

